
Reverse Engineering the GlanceClock BLE Protocol - hypfer
https://github.com/Hypfer/glance-clock
======
hypfer
This is far from finished, but it felt like it reached a state which can be
shared.

Maybe there are owners of this product here which might want to contribute to
this reversing effort or build something out of it? Help much appreciated :)

